
Inequality Is Not the Problem - Suncho
http://www.greshm.org/blog/inequality-is-not-the-problem/
======
sigmaprimus
This is a nice idea but not practical, although there may be a temporary
positive outcome from providing a basic income to everyone, in a capatalist
system eventually inflation will negate this effect. Landlords would raise
rents almost immediately and the wealthy would pressure governments to raise
interest rates to protect their in equal wealth, which would in fact cause
more people to fall from middle class to poor. That being said I am very much
in favor of having a social safety net which provides the necessities of life
to anyone or any group of people that have fallen on hard times. This should
and does come in the form of public services such as public healthcare, public
education, public broadcasting as well as countless other charitable
organizations and non profits, which are subsidized by taxes and or tax
deductions.

